# anyone have info on jacobin's



## cthulhu6 (Nov 7, 2004)

found these two birds on the side of the road one day at work in desprate need of care took them home they are now happy and healthy i dont know what sex they are one is black and white named nyarla and one brown and white thotep they are so cool nyarla is not friendly at all and sometimes pecks me but thotep will hang out on my shoulder and allmost dances kinda stomps the feet and cooes alot at me i would like to breed them idont know how old they are or much of anything about them but i think they are happy in ther new home. any help would be greatly apreciated thanx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! Your birds sound absolutely gorgeous. I don't know much about Jacobins and don't have any first hand experience with them so will defer to other list members who should be along shortly to offer their advice and experience.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you sure they are jacobins. Jacobins. have a lage main. If breeding you should trim they main short. trim the vent area. also as they are loose feathered And it helps fertileing the eggs.


----------

